# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Këmbësorët prodhojnë energji për ndriçimin e rrugëve

## DYDRINAS

Këmbësorët prodhojnë energji për ndriçimin e rrugëve - Eksperiment spektakolar në Tuluzë

E pastër dhe e lirë - Energji nga hapat këmbësorëve


Në Tuluzë po bën bujë një shpikje spektakolare: këmbësorët e prodhojnë vetë energjinë për ndriçimin elektrik të rrugëve. Një këmbësor i vetëm prodhon 50 vat, premton firma prodhuese.


Këmbësorët përballë bashkisë së Tuluzës janë të entuziazmuar. Ndërsa gjatë blerjeve ecin si zakonisht nëpër kalimin në Cour Duranti, ata bëjnë në të njëjtën kohë edhe që llampat e rrugëve të ndriçojnë. Në tokë janë vendosur pllaka speciale prej pleksiglasi. Sapo një këmbësor shkel mbi to, ai i shtyp pllakat për poshtë dhe nëpërmjet kësaj prodhon rrymë elektrike.

Gjithçka varet nga pesha. Sa më shumë që peshon njeriu, aq më shumë efekt ka - thotë një burrë.

Është edhe e pastër. Një mënyrë ekologjike për prodhimin e energjisë, pa gazra që shkaktojnë efektin serë. Kjo është shumë e mirë! - thotë me entuziazëm një tjetër kalimtare.

Kjo nuk i shkakton kosto njeriu. Ecën fare normal për pazar dhe gjatë kësaj kohe prodhon rrymë elektrike. Nuk mund të ankohesh. - thotë Julien dhe ecën mbi kalimin gati katër metra të gjatë prej pllakash pleksiglasi. Me çdo hap që bën, pllakat me format 65 me 65 centimetra zhyten me një centimetër dhe këtë energji të lëvizjes e shndërron në rrymë elektrike një gjenerator.

Karim Amamon, tekniku që kujdeset për pajisjen, shpjegon: Në këtë ekran mund të shikoni se çfarë force mekanike vepron mbi pllakat. Natyrisht, varet se kush shkel mbi to, dhe ky aparati këtu tregon se sa energji prodhojmë me pajisjen tonë gjatë ditës, e treguar në zhul, njësinë e punës.

Vetëm në pesë metërkatrorë sipërfaqe prove në Tuluzë mblidhen paraditen 3.600 zhul, kjo është një vat-orë. Një llampë e zakonshme 60 vat mund të bëhet të ndriçojë për një minutë, një diodë ndriçuese shumë më gjatë. Administrata komunale ka vendosur pranë kalimit një llampë rruge, që punon me teknikë LED. Ajo ndriçon shumë minuta me rrymën që kanë prodhuar qytetarët mbi kalim.

Ne zotërojmë mundësitë teknike për të nxjerrë rrymë nga lëvizja e këmbësorëve.

Kështu shprehet me entuziazëm zëvendëskryetari i bashkisë Alexandre Marciel, i cili do ta bëjë Tuluzën qytet pararojë për energjinë e gjelbër. Teknikën që po përdoret për herë të parë në një hapësirë publike e ka zhvilluar një firmë në Holandë, për një diskotekë në Roterdam. Atje ku lëvizin shumë njerëz mund të prodhohet shumë rrymë me anë të pllakave prej pleksiglasi. Prandaj së afërmi pajisja parashikohet të vendoset në stacione treni, aeroporte dhe në komplekse shitjeje.



Autor: Christoph Wöß/Eliana Xhani

Redaktoi: Mimoza Cika-Kelmendi

dw

----------

